# Monitorização Criosfera - 2016



## AnDré (10 Mar 2016 às 01:27)

*Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2016.*


*Link's úteis:*

- Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
- Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
- The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
- U.S. Snow Monitoring
- International Arctic Buoy Programme
- The North Pole Environmental Observatory
- Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
- United States Antarctic Program

*Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2015
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2014
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2013
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2012
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2011
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2016 às 01:47)

Estava agora a olhar para os gráficos da área de superfície de gelo no mar do Árctico. 
Tendo em conta a monitorização por satélite que começou em 1979, este ano o Árctico conta com a menor superfície de gelo, para o período de inverno, desde o início das observações. 
(Linha amarela)







A área de gelo do Antárctico, depois de 4 anos sempre com anomalias positivas, que de certa forma contrabalançavam as anomalias do pólo norte, regressou aos valores médios das últimas 3 décadas:






Em termos globais e segundo o gráfico seguinte, há dias também se registou a menor área de superfície de gelo no mar (árctico + antárctico) desde o inicio das medições (1979). Pouco mais do que 14 milhões de km2.
Não me refiro à anomalia mas à área de gelo.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2016 às 22:17)

*Um Pólo está a derreter e o outro cada vez tem mais gelo, porquê?*

O Planeta está constantemente a surpreender os cientistas, monitorizam o ambiente e chegam a conclusões alarmantes. Contudo, há episódios que têm explicações complexas, por vezes milenares.

Um caso que há várias décadas tem preocupado a comunidade científica no que toca ao ambiente é o gelo dos pólos. A extensão do gelo em ambos os pólos está a quebrar recordes. Mas por razões diferentes. Enquanto o Árctico está a perder gelo a grande velocidade já a Antárctida tem mantido a sua placa gelada e há mesmo quem afirme que cresceu nos últimos anos. Mas qual será a razão?







Desde os anos setenta, a extensão de gelo da Antárctida permaneceu surpreendentemente estável. Especialmente se considerarmos o aumento das temperaturas que temos visto ao longo dos últimos quarenta anos. O chamado efeito estufa tem contribuído para esse factor e nem com os vários protocolos, como o Protocolo de Quioto, parece haver um resultado visível.

Durante várias décadas os cientistas apresentaram várias teorias para tentar explicar este fenómeno. Tem sido especulado o papel da destruição da camada de ozono e as possíveis diferenças no nível de salinidade do mar, além do reforço progressivo dos ventos da Antárctida. Mas nenhuma teoria foi tida como satisfatória. Há claramente algo que está a proteger o gelo, mas só não se sabia era o quê. A NASA agora acredita ter encontrado a resposta a este mistério.



*Opostos de facto muito diferentes*
Uma equipa de NASA, a NOAA e algumas universidades identificaram dois factores geológicos da Antárctida e do Oceano Antárctico que explicam este comportamento estranho do gelo no Pólo Sul. São eles a topografia da Antárctida e do oceano profundo que a circunda. Esses dois factores são fundamentais para a compreensão de como os ventos e as correntes oceânicas ajudam a formação e evolução do gelo da Antárctida.

O nosso estudo fornece uma evidência muito forte de que o comportamento do gelo no Oceano Antárctico é completamente consistente com as características geofísicas encontrados na região polar do sul. Características que são completamente diferentes das apresentadas pelo Árctico.

Referiu Son Nghiem investigador no Jet Propulsion Laboratory e responsável da equipa.



*Mas afinal de onde vem esse gelo?*





A variação entre a extensão máxima do gelo (em Setembro) e o comprimento mínimo (em Fevereiro) permaneceu o mesmo desde que os investigadores começaram a fazer medições: cerca de 17%.

Esta estabilidade tem sido um desafio para os cientistas. Para superar este desafio, Nghiem e a sua equipa decidiram a mudar o foco. Eles analisaram todos os dados compilados pelo satélite da NASA, o Quickscat, entre 1999 e 2009. Como resultado foram capazes de classificar os diferentes tipos de gelo e identificar padrões neste movimento.



*O velho que protege o novo*
O que eles descobriram é realmente fascinante. Normalmente pensamos que o mar está a congelar concentricamente do pólo para o exterior: como se fossem camadas de uma cebola. Desta forma, o velho gelo é protegido por gelo jovem que serve de invólucro. Então é assim que cresce e diminui o gelo no Árctico; no entanto, isso não é o que acontece no Oceano Antárctico.

Novas análises mostram que, pela geofísica Antárctida e ao contrário do que acontece no Norte, as correntes e os ventos empurram o gelo mais velho, compacto e robusto para longe da costa. Desta forma, este cria uma camada protectora que permite que o gelo mais jovem se desenvolva longe das zonas quentes do oceano. Portanto, a extensão do gelo é muito mais estável: esta camada de gelo de idade (entre 100 e 1000 km) isola e protege o gelo mais jovem do aquecimento global.






Esta parece ser a explicação científica que vem desvendar um dos maiores mistérios do Pólo Sul. Mas este é apenas um mistério resolvidos, mas há ainda tantos que não foram ainda descobertos.

fonte


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2016 às 17:58)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 01:32)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 22:05)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Longyearbyen, Ilhas Svalbard. 78º N. Temperatura  4º (positivos).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2016 às 18:34)

Estamos em Dezembro e o gelo no Ártico derrete em vez de ir aumentando 

https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/24/c...calor-no-polo-norte-e-a-culpa-e-nossa-1756026


----------

